# DVD Recording - Let me choose Split location!



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Recently, I recorded some movies that were 2h 15m and 2h 5m long at High Quality. When I went to put them on DVDs, the Tivo suggested 2 discs, and broke it into 2 parts. But, the problem is, it just fills the first disc. So, on each program, the 2nd disc is literally 5 minutes or 15 minutes of programming!

But, there REALLY needs to be a way to tell it where in a program to split. Something like...

Where would you like to split this recording:
1) Normal (fits program onto discs by capacity)
2) Middle (chooses middle of the program or there abouts)
3) Manual (and you tell it split it at say 1h 5 minutes or whatever you want)

Seems crazy to watch 2 hours of a movie then to put in the last disc during the movie climax and see a whopping 15 minutes there.

just my thoughts


----------



## shawkii (Jan 22, 2006)

I went the way of a stand alone DVD recorder and then I can set the quality of the DVD and the times without using the programing on TIVO.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

rkester said:


> Seems crazy to watch 2 hours of a movie then to put in the last disc during the movie climax and see a whopping 15 minutes there.
> 
> just my thoughts


I think it's stupid too, but it's how TiVo chose to make their DVD-recorder units.

Even the hard drive records in DVD format, so all it has to do is just take the existing digital recording and burn it to the DVD. No converting of any kind.

That's where the problem comes in. You already chose what quality/time setting you wanted to use when you made the hard drive recording. It has no choice but to use that exact setting when creating the disc.

With the DVD-recorder TiVos, you have to be aware of this and set up the hard drive recording accordingly. If you're planning to transfer to disc later, make sure you use a setting where the whole recording will fit on a single disc.

Pretend you're making a DVD from the start.

"Will this whole movie/show fit on one DVD if I use this setting? No? Then I'd better switch to a lower setting that'll let me fit more time on the disc."

TiVo did this to simplify the "transfer to disc" process (and some argue it was to protect themselves because the file can't be edited or changed in any way...meaning the commercials survive onto the disc).

It's annoying, and as mentioned above, the only way around it is to use a stand-alone TiVo and a stand-alone DVD-recorder...and make analog-transfer discs rather than digital transfers.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

For these items, going down a notch in quality was not acceptable since Medium on the Humax looks horrid on my TV. So I chose High. Guess I could have used Best and just did 3 discs but still seems silly to have to do that.


----------

